# Newbie from Aberdeen just started Reloads



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, my names Matt, I'm a 21 year old guy from Aberdeen. I'm a type 1 diabetic and weigh in at 12 stone on the dot, about 5'8/9" tall. Basically about 6 months ago i decided i wanted to start working out properly. I went to the gym before that but i never really knew what i was doing i.e. i never followed any sort of routine or program or diet, it was just a case of well if i go to the gym i'll get bigger (very naive of me i realize this now).

So i started seeing someone for training in Results Gym in Aberdeen, who has definitely shown me the error of my previous ways. I have been training there since July (2012) every Monday and Friday and i use my work's gym on Wednesdays. Recently i just finished an 8 week percentage training program to increase my strength a bit which worked quite well, from start to finish my max bench went up from 72Kg to 80Kg. My deadlifts went up from 105Kg to 110Kg and my squat went up from 120Kg to 125Kg.....so it worked anyway 

I have just started a new workout as of last night with more sets and reps with a bit less weight. I have started Extreme's *RELOADS* last week as well so i am hoping these make a difference, I've read up on Andrew Chappell's thread about his experience on them so i know roughly what kinds of things to expect side-effect-wise, yet being 21 i would imagine my T levels are reasonably high anyway.

I have been taking photo's of my progress over the last 6 months and i have seen a big difference. I also feel a lot healthier in general as my diet has helped me control my diabetes better so my blood sugar levels are reasonably normal most of the time 

So here is me in July 2012 and then again in November 2012.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to have you on board fella and fantastic progress over such a short period!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Your at a good gym with good knowledgeable people the pictures prove this well done.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Cheers guys, I've not been able to put photos up anywhere before as the girlfriend won't approve of me putting them up on Facebook as apparently i'm for her eyes only haha. Will be good to get some comments/criticisms. Need to work on my chest a bit more though i think. I've been fairly racking up the weights for my DB presses and flies since i started though  in july i was pressing 16Kg DB's now i'm using 25Kg's, for flys in july i was using 10Kg's now im using 16Kg's  so nice to see actual results!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Matt,

Some good results there, but more importantly.....................

Cracking bike in your avatar :thumb

I quite often train in Aberdeen so may bump into you in results one day.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

welcome matt keep up the good work


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome Matt


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Another sweaty....

welcome


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome mate good progress there!


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Bornagainmeathead are you a biker yourself?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes mate.

Nearly killed myself on my old gsxr1000, now have an 04-06 model R1.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

I've had my fair share of crashes like haha wrote off the R6 on the track when it was 6 months old  but built it all back up and she looks better than ever  ! My mate has a 06 R1 with the Rossi Fiat paint job, carbon wheels and the full works like. I just haven't dared to get a thousand, just because I know I will kill myself on it, tempted for a beast of a supermoto for a second bike though, Maybe a KTM or somethin, just a toy


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

hmmm bikes ... my wife banned me five years ago due to an unfortunate incident (i was showing off and you can guess the rest lol). My fave was the ZX9R ninja (B4). I had her for 7 years  only bike that seemed big enough for me to comfortably ride (bad back), 6's are tiny lol big bloke rugby ball etc etc. I must admit though for looks i have always wanted a GSXR 1000 ... or a 06 ZX10 ... or a ...

sniff sniff

I miss her ....

PS

Welcome to MC !!


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

i like the older ninja's, there was something about them.... I'm also tempted to buy a 2003 GSX R600 as a project to clean up and make it mint, just 'cus the K3 model is my favourite by far


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loving this thread lol.

I had a zx9r c2 for 4 1/2 years.

My mate has custody of it now.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

My 1st bike lol.

View attachment 4893


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

i live in the isle of man, whenever i can i have a blast around the circuit. anyone been over for the tt


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to have you along Matt, where do you train?

I have a Harley Rocker C which is quite customed, a Suzuki SV1000 streetfighter and I just got a Victory Judge too for touring on. I think a super moto is in order so I'm covered for all eventualities!


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome Matt love ma bikes as well! Iv got a 08 repsol fireblade its ma wee weekend get away, had plenty of crashes on and off road too but nothing will put me off! bikes=  from ear to ear lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Oops, double post


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

rockontop said:


> Welcome Matt love ma bikes as well! Iv got a 08 repsol fireblade its ma wee weekend get away, had plenty of crashes on and off road too but nothing will put me off! bikes=  from ear to ear lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


One of the best looking race reps out there.

After my Rizla gsxr of course.










Rip Rizla


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> One of the best looking race reps out there.
> 
> After my Rizla gsxr of course.
> 
> ...


Lol mabe?? When its sitting on its own but mine looks better on one wheel mabe??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol

Touché


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Nah not me! love a bit of the bike banter tho! i would swap you for a shot of mine anyday love riding all bikes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Never owned a blade, but I can see one in my future at some time.

Can't wait for the 1290 Superduke R to hit the streets.

That might tempt me away from inline 4's for a while.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Good to have you along Matt, where do you train?


I train at Results in Aberdeen along side some of your extremists 

Also guys i must say very nice bikes...if i was ever going to have a CBR it would be in the repsol colours without any hesitation at all. As for the rizla gixxer i've always REALLY liked them too!

I used to have a Suzuki SV650S with a corona paint job as my first big bike.....it did the job  , loved the engine breaking from the Vtwin and the torque as well!!


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

But then as for the CBR being on the back wheel.......im quite partial to a bit of one wheel action myself 

On the SV....










And the R6....

Which by the way was black when i first bought it but when i crashed it i had to replace all of the fairings so thought i might as well buy a different colour while im at it


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

If you want entertainment though heres the video of me coming off......my excuse was that i was banned so i hadnt been on my bike in months and while i was off the road i gave her a full exhaust system, new air induction, new sprockets (-1+2), and a power commander and a remap.....so i wasnt expecting the powerband to be as sudden when i was already on the back wheel lol






Heres a before:










Heres a during:










And heres the aftermath:


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not just trying to up my post count here by the way it wont let me do more than a few photos at a time and i have loads of photos haha

But here's her now  with my lights i made all myself


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

That would have been a funny crash to see!! Go to crail to show off and end up sliding down the runway on ur ass, good to see u got her build back up tho! My first bike was a 01 r6 great bikes! Anyway hope u find everything on the forum ur looking for its a great forum!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Never been into bikes as I have seen the damage they did to my older brother, nothing serious but it must have hurt.

The think that really put me off was when a mate who was bike mad was out one day with his mates and one of them had a coming together with a car. My mate saw his helmet rolling down the road towards him, so he put his leg out to stop it. His mates head was in it, not a good think to experience.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

No that doesn't sound like it would have been a nice thing to witness! The worst i did was when i was 17 i came off at about 85mph and ruptured my spleen so had internal bleeding too, hospital for 3 weeks or so, got out and immediately set to work on finding a new bike


----------



## TheNameIsJambo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Matt, that's some decent gains you've earned in a few-short months! Good job mate! You have some beasting vascularity on your guns. What combo of supplements are you inhaling?

I'm kinda new to Aberdeen, and I'm hunting for a decent gym - What has interested me the most is that you're at the Results Gym, and this is a *recent* post! I moved up here in summer, and have been working away since. But I'll hopefully be back in the UK for the time being (until I'm away off on jobs). I've been off-and-on the gym like a yo-yo over the years, but I've been starting to take it seriously as of late [before I moved to Aberdeen].

I really need to find a decent gym to settle into, to get back on the wagon. I've lost a fair bit of mass and my squats have dropped right down from an easy 180KG to a stressful 140KG!  I've been doing 120KG squats in sets of 8/10, just for toning. As I'm not playing rugby any more either! I don't really need *all* of the strength/power I needed during rugby season. That is unless I get roped into becoming a Strongman! lol

I asked some folk what gyms are good in Aberdeen and a lot of them pointed me to places like DW (LOL) - that's really not for me TBH.. I found the Results Gym [in Urquhart Road?] online, although, the place is impossible to find, I drove around for about 20 minutes trying to find the damn place and I had no luck. I did find another gym, Bodyworx [Jopps Lane?] - Which I believe is owned by the same bloke, or so my investigation has lead me to believe.

Would you be able to point me in the right direction? I need to lift heavy s**t, ASAP.

I've only been able to get back on the weights in the last month or so when I've been away, during my 4 month stint and I've been extra-busy here since I've been back to even think about finding a decent gym [that's been 2 weeks, with no weights and no supps!]

Cheers,

Jamie.


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Jamie, all I've been using are the Reloads and Extreme Mass protein  .

Results is a pain to find the first time you go, it's right near the beach end of the street. If you send me your email I can send you a screenshot of google maps of where it is. It is a good gym, small, but good  great bunch of guys, and girls, and a lot of weight, heap of the strongman guys go to Results. Yeah you are right it's the same guy that owns Bodyworx that owns results, Graham Park. Great guy. I've never been to Bodyworx personally but I've only heard good things. Not sure how big it is compared to results, although the size of the gym never bothers me. I know where you are coming from with the whole issue with gyms like DW, fair enough there's always enough equipment, but it's a totally different atmosphere!

Hope this helps mate 

Matt


----------



## TheNameIsJambo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for the reply mate! My last gym was owned/managed by a strongman, and the staff were either bodybuilders or ex-bodybuilders. A lot of the amateur and pro's alike trained there. It was great to get involved with all of the strongman equipment [Atlas stones, anchors+chains, axels/logs, etc]. Places like DW, where people need a spray tan before they feel like they can actually walk in, well, that just makes me feel ill.

All I'm looking for is a room with olympic bars, plates, dumbbells and a couple of benches - both Results and BodyWorx seem to provide such ample facilities!

I've never tried Reload, I actually might have to look into some testo-boosters. I've been using M-Stak [whilst I was away] and I got some decent gains from it. I was looking for a cheeky 'boost' since my re-attendance to Weights Land. I've normally only taken protein and creatine in the past. The protein I use is the Atlas All Whey/Nutrisport Whey Protein Isolate. It's given me some impressive results. I'm trying to avoid creatine though . I'd rather have lean mass than bloated mass!

I'll PM you my email addy! I can't wait to get back into training again!

Thanks again!

-Jamie.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bodyworx is owned by Paul Gibson, him and Graham were partners for a long time but split last year.

Bodyworx is less spit and sawdust but not quite DW! I'd prefer Bodyworx if I was in Aberdeen as Results can get a tad busy.


----------



## TheNameIsJambo (Dec 15, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Bodyworx is owned by Paul Gibson, him and Graham were partners for a long time but split last year.
> 
> Bodyworx is less spit and sawdust but not quite DW! I'd prefer Bodyworx if I was in Aberdeen as Results can get a tad busy.


Thanks *Extreme*. I'll check them both out. Bodyworx is a little over a mile and Results is about 1.5 miles from my abode. Whichever one bodes best with me, I'll keep going.

I've never been too big on machine-weights; but I've been giving them the time of day recently.. But normally, I'd just stick to free weights. I seen the front cover of Bodyworx on Facebook, and there were machines-a-plenty!

I've been using the Flye Machine, Leg Press, Leg Extension and Leg Curl machines as of late. Just to run the muscles to exhaustion. I use the Cable Cross over regularly, to work the triceps/biceps, lats and chest. I suppose doing a cable pull over is a bit of a cheat. But it's good when you're pressed for time!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

As long as you're using something, it doesn't matter that much what it is.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Bodyworx is owned by Paul Gibson, him and Graham were partners for a long time but split last year.
> 
> Bodyworx is less spit and sawdust but not quite DW! I'd prefer Bodyworx if I was in Aberdeen as Results can get a tad busy.


Learn something new every day


----------

